# Glypho spots in lawn worth it?



## Deke (Jun 10, 2019)

I have some weird grass growing In my new renovation. It's Mazama kbg and the grass growing in it is some sort of field grass. Really light green, fast growing, wide blade, and a thick almost cane like base. I have messed with this stuff since last fall during my reno and pulled as much as I could see at that time. During the winter a bunch more has grown in, along with some other broad leaf weeds. I seem to have a handle on the broadleaf, but anything I try does not seem to touch the grass. As far as I can see it, my final resort is to glypho those clumps of grass before they get to out of hand. I have tried hand pulling, and box store grass safe herbicides. Is there anything I am missing at this point or should I just bite the bullet, and hope my kbg can fill itself in. Anyone who has gone this route, how long did it take for your yard not to look polka dotted? Any help would be great


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Glypho with a small brush right in the center of the clump and carefully on the leaves so that you don't apply it where you don't want to.

It'll take as long as it takes to kill off whatever is there and for your desirable grass to grow from seed or fill in. Since its KBG, you can transplant plugs from other areas to fill it in quicker. I'm a big fan of the ProPlugger, it works great and is so easy to use


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Pictures?


----------



## Deke (Jun 10, 2019)

g-man said:


> Pictures?








Here are some of the grass and a shot of it in the yard from fall. I will take a new one today when I get off work


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

A glypho sponge or paint brush on the single stands of weed should take care of that and minimize the damage to the rest of the turf


----------



## MassHole (Jun 27, 2018)

Deke said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> > Pictures?
> ...


How extensive? Can you hand pull?


----------



## Deke (Jun 10, 2019)

MassHole said:


> Deke said:
> 
> 
> > g-man said:
> ...




Here is a snap shot of the yard. I would say they are about a foot apart through out the yard. I have tried hand pulling. I get some but most break off and seem to come back within a week.

My thought was glypho in a spray bottle and then spray from about an inch above the grass and kill about a one inch diameter circle. After it dies off reseed those spots or let the Mazama spread or both maybe


----------



## Deke (Jun 10, 2019)




----------



## MassHole (Jun 27, 2018)

Get this, hand pull:
https://smile.amazon.com/TACKLIFE-Advanced-Weeder-Handing-HXGSW2A/dp/B07T2HRYCY

That's what I use. Faster than brushing each plant on your knees.


----------



## Deke (Jun 10, 2019)

Here is the a overview now that the light is better. And another grassy weed that I am not sure what to do with. A lot less of those, and they seem to be yellowing out. They are all half dollar size clumps. I have pulled two 5 gallon buckets so far of the two, seems the problem was worse than I first suspected.


----------



## Mrotatori (Aug 13, 2018)

Deke said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> > Pictures?
> ...


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

Deke said:


> Here is the a overview now that the light is better. And another grassy weed that I am not sure what to do with. A lot less of those, and they seem to be yellowing out. They are all half dollar size clumps. I have pulled two 5 gallon buckets so far of the two, seems the problem was worse than I first suspected.


that first pic is poa A. ive been hand pulling mine and plan on using etho in the fall. im not sure those other pics are nutsedge though


----------



## Deke (Jun 10, 2019)

jha4aamu said:


> Deke said:
> 
> 
> > Here is the a overview now that the light is better. And another grassy weed that I am not sure what to do with. A lot less of those, and they seem to be yellowing out. They are all half dollar size clumps. I have pulled two 5 gallon buckets so far of the two, seems the problem was worse than I first suspected.
> ...


Poa a huh? Well looks like I am going down the rabbit hole now. Never noticed all these problems when I had a mix of 30 different types of grass. I will look up etho, I have a fairly large patch of it were a old tree stump was ground down in my front yard before I moved in. I might just glypho that and and get some seed in the ground. The good news is we have fairly decent seeding chances in the spring here as the summers rarely see temps hit 90.


----------



## Deke (Jun 10, 2019)

Mrotatori said:


> Deke said:
> 
> 
> > g-man said:
> ...


Nutsedge does seem to fit the bill, do you know if the store brand nutsedge killers actually work?


----------



## ThickAndGreen (Sep 8, 2017)

Deke said:


> Mrotatori said:
> 
> 
> > Deke said:
> ...


They do


----------



## Mrotatori (Aug 13, 2018)

Yes I have used the nutsedge killer from the store. Some of the other pictures look like poa. I am not an expert on that. It seems you have a mix of different weeds. It's a tough battle to identify all of them


----------



## Deke (Jun 10, 2019)

Mrotatori said:


> Yes I have used the nutsedge killer from the store. Some of the other pictures look like poa. I am not an expert on that. It seems you have a mix of different weeds. It's a tough battle to identify all of them


Yeah there are a bunch of different weeds. I think I messed up on timing for my reno. Possibly in my area you could start your reno in July or June. The temps in the summer might reach 90 for one day. I don't think the grass got thick enough to fight any sort of weed pressure before winter. Which is when I noticed the majority of the weeds. I may kill the entire yard once the weather heats up and try seeding it with just a super short mow and dethatch


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

MassHole said:


> Get this, hand pull:
> https://smile.amazon.com/TACKLIFE-Advanced-Weeder-Handing-HXGSW2A/dp/B07T2HRYCY
> 
> That's what I use. Faster than brushing each plant on your knees.


^+1
I have a very similar weeder from Fiskars and went to town last year with it. The key is to get them before they drop any seed, to reduce the seed bank for the fall.


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

This picture you posted looks like foxtail to me. I fought this stuff when we had sod put down like crazy. They would pop up everywhere.


----------



## Deke (Jun 10, 2019)

krusej23 said:


> This picture you posted looks like foxtail to me. I fought this stuff when we had sod put down like crazy. They would pop up everywhere.


I'm not sure what it is at this point. I checked to see if it was sedge and it doesn't seem to match. Spent three hours pulling a wheel barrow full of weeds out. Looking better now, but now my focus is switching to the poa.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Poa A is best treated with fall pre-emergents (Poa A germinates primarily in the fall). I like Tenacity as a post-emergent for it and have no experience with Ethofumesate since Tenacity works so well on KBG lawns. With KBG, you also don't need to overseed in the fall, so can keep a year round pre-emergent barrier since Poa A is an annual.

That second weed doesn't look like Nutsedge, which has a very distinctive triangular stem, and it is a bit early. I just started seeing it in the past 1-2 weeks in St. Louis. I don't have any suggestions on what it might be since I suck at grassy weed ID and usually don't bother trying. If it doesn't die with basic herbicides, I hand pull, dig up, or Glypho them.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Apr 21, 2019)

krusej23 said:


> This picture you posted looks like foxtail to me. I fought this stuff when we had sod put down like crazy. They would pop up everywhere.


That looks like poa t


----------



## Deke (Jun 10, 2019)

Babaganoosh said:


> krusej23 said:
> 
> 
> > This picture you posted looks like foxtail to me. I fought this stuff when we had sod put down like crazy. They would pop up everywhere.
> ...


Whatever it is does not seem to be spreading or getting bigger. I have spent hours hand pulling it and it seems like I am actually winning the battle slowly. If I leave even a tiny piece of the plant or root system it seems to come back. The good news is my Mazama is finally taking off and thickening up. Now the fight is on for the poa a, and the rust issue I am having right now.


----------



## john5246 (Jul 21, 2019)

I have a similar situation because I renovated the area by the mailbox in late august. Some of the grass was dormant. So when I started watering the dormant grass woke up. There is nothing you can do aside from paint each one with glyphosate. I've found a cutip to be the best way. Pour a very small amount straight from the bottle (concentrate) into a measuring cup that you use only for chemicals. Place the measuring cup into a small box so if it spills over you won't ruin your lawn. You only need about one teaspoon.

*With a glove on hold the blade over your hand. Rub the soaked cutip on the blade. You don't need to rub it all the way up and down (That's why we are using concentrate) Do this in the sun so it can dry quickly.

It can be overwhelming when you have a lot of them spread out. Work in small sections 5x5. You do this everyday for a few weeks and eventually you will get them all.*


----------

